# 3M Black Sand



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am looking to rescape my 180cm tank with a black sand substrate with a dupla iron base layer. I have recieved a sample of a sand from 3M used for adding colour to render swimming pools. There is a S grade 1mm diameter or a R grade 0.8mm diameter. The colour is a brilliant black and the only problem is that I have to order 1024kg of the stuff at $1.15 Aus per kilo. 

Might go in with 2 mates on 300kg each to make it vaguely economical !!!

Has any one had experience with this product?
Will the R grade be too fine for plants. I plan on growing Glossostigma and some echinodorus tenellius.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

The "S" and "R" grades will be fine for your needs. Is there a price difference between the 2 grades? If there is, I'd go for the cheaper grade...


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 
Seems both grades are the same price.
I have just recieved a samle from 3M and poured it into a small container of water. The finer grade is so small that alot of the particles actually float with the surface tension!!

Also comes it some great colours like smoke and dark brown.

Cya


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I just set up two tanks using the T grade, which is larger and less uniform in shape than the S grade (I'm in the states). Loved setting up the substrate, it rinses very quickly, it is relativly dust free, but not dustless. 1.5 AU per kilo works out to be about the 0.5 AU per pound, mine was $0.50 US per pound, cheaper than anything else I know of that is this heavy in the water. I think you are getting a deal except for the amount you have to buy. I bought 200 pounds, less then 100 kilos, but I had enough to do two aquariums.

I love the stuff. I'll be getting buying more if I set up any more tanks.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I have 150lbs of black T grade in my 75G. It's been in there about 6 months and so far it is working out very well. Plants are rooting in it well and groundcover (glosso) spreads easily and quickly. Cost me about $23 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

where do you get this stuff?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

fishfry said:


> where do you get this stuff?


I contacted 3M using the phone number I found on the website and asked for the nearest local distributor.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

At a local building supplier. Go to the 3M website and you should find a dealer list.


----------



## wvt9527 (Jul 30, 2005)

Can someone post the address to their web site please.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

weird, I didn't realize they were such a diversified company...I thought they just made office supplies


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

wvt9527 said:


> Can someone post the address to their web site please.


Google is your friend: www.3M.com


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

dang i must be losing it. is the 3M black sand called something in particular? I searched and searched to no avail.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Use Aaron's link and do a search for Color Quartz


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

aha! thanks Matt, i was searching under 'black sand'...


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

*3m*



fishfry said:


> weird, I didn't realize they were such a diversified company...I thought they just made office supplies


Well, for a company that started life as the *M*innesota *M*ining and *M*anufacturing Co., you would expect them to be dealing with quartz and other minerals instead of the office supplies...


----------

